# funny winter time memories



## havanesemom3 (Feb 28, 2012)

hi everyone, I was going through some photo's to compare size of our new little girl havanese with my other havs at her age....and came across these winter time photo's of Mr. Darcy and Professor Higgins...boy do my havs love the snow  not sure how they would handle Cuba They hate it when it gets to hot!


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

OMG, so cute! They are ferocious snow beasts


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

How cute! I love the teeth! Snow is fun and my Lizzie hates temps above 70.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Those are great pictures!


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Great pictures! Isn't it amazing when the camera catches what you really couldn't see clearly with your eyes?!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

great shots!! They are adorable in their coats..glad the snow is gone here tho.


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

What great photos! Handsome boys!


----------



## havanesemom3 (Feb 28, 2012)

Our family does love the pictures-great memories for us  However, here in Ohio we are wondering if spring will ever come  YUCK it is freezing!!!! Kids and Puppies need sunshine play time!


----------



## Eddie (Feb 11, 2012)

*Jesse's 1st Time in Snow*

Jesse loved the snow so much, he didn't want to come in from the cold.:Cry:


----------



## m0rg4n (Feb 8, 2013)

What kind of coats do you guys use for your Havs?
Which are your favorite and why?


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

I don't even bother anymore. I was so careful the first couple winters. Now - pfft! Forget about it. 

If the snow is really sticky, I have a couple of cheap 6 month old size sweatshirts I got from Walmart. I put them on him backwards with the zipper on his back. This is just to keep the snowballing effect down. 

He only comes in long enough to dry off and out he goes again.


----------



## havanesemom3 (Feb 28, 2012)

I really like coats that have the longer sleeves. I am not really picky on material...just look for cute ones The reason I like the longer sleeves is the snow will ball up in a dozen of little snow balls on their long hair.....what a mess! Usually, sleeves that are mid length on other dogs work well for fuller length on our hav's shorter legs 

Wish I could find a full snowsuit that would fit a havanese to protect more of their hair but haven't had luck.....if anyone has please let me know! The more hair u protect the less matting u have


----------



## havanesemom3 (Feb 28, 2012)

Love the red coat on Jesse looks great with his light hair and eyes! I know how hard it is to get them back inside mine love the snow too.....I just hate it! (lol)


----------



## Caroline (Oct 9, 2012)

Great pics! Mine also love the snow.


----------

